# Biggest Bust?



## CoolHandLuke (Jun 8, 2002)

Who's going to be the biggest bust in this draft? I'd say that it will be Gooden, just because of his lack of size or apparently will to gain size. And I think Yao Ming will be the worst pick of the draft, but since I haven't seen him in any in-game action, I can't really say for sure. Borchardt is a guy a lot of people think will bust, but I really don't agree with them. Jay Williams I have heard doubts about too, from the experts, saying he could be very good, but not a great point. Amare Stoudemire could be really good or really bad. 

What are your opinions?


----------



## Jason Caffeine (May 31, 2002)

yao ming


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Ming and Jeffries.:yes:


----------



## ragu18 (Jun 9, 2002)

i think that gooden, ming, jeffries and borchardt will be busts. i just have a bad feeling about these four players


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

Yao Ming, Drew Gooden and Jared Jefferies. And I wouldn't count out maybe Qyntel Woods either. And If Wilcox doesn't develop his game.. well he'll bust. IMO.


----------



## RunninRaven (Jun 5, 2002)

I would have said Qyntel Woods until teams started realizing that the guy probably WON'T be the next McGrady. So now I don't see him going top 3-4 like some were touting early. Now I think he will go 8-10, and as such I think that puts him out of the running for "bust" status. I do think that, for as high as Dunleavy Jr. will likely be drafted, he will be the biggest bust out of this draft. I just don't think the guy has the necessary skills to be an impact player in the NBA.


----------



## ToddBrowder (Jun 10, 2002)

*This year's bust*

I think at least one or two of the raw, athletic, "W"s (read as Wagner, Wilcox and Woods) is going to be a bust out. 

D. Wagner is another in long line of baby chuckers (see Larry Hughes) who may or may not learn how to fit in. Memphis U. didn't exactly set the world on fire and he hasn't seen anything yet. 

C. Wilcox played with Dixon and Baxter under a veteran coach on a flagship program. Put him on a train wreck and who knows how well he will develop.

I hadn't even heard of Q. Woods except on the internet, so who knows about him. Smells like Kendrick Brown from here.

PS - I think Yao Ming will be a very good player, but I am praying Bulls do indeed get Jason Williams. Either way we should get one of those two in a two player draft.


----------



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

I see Yao being the next Shawn Bradley


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

LOL!! Yao isn't the next Bradley, he has already shown that he's got more game than him...


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Shaqs big toe *
> I see Yao being the next Shawn Bradley


LMAO dont forget he's huge he can block and has a good perimeter game. Comparing him to Bradley, I dont think Yao is that bad.

But I dont think he will live up to the Hype


----------



## RunninRaven (Jun 5, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Junkie101 *
> 
> 
> LMAO dont forget he's huge he can block and has a good perimeter game. Comparing him to Bradley, I dont think Yao is that bad.
> ...


I don't really know what hype he has to live up to. Most of what I have read about Ming is filled with nothing but cautious optimism or outright comparisons to total crap players like Bradley or other similar tall busts from the past. I think he can be an excellent center in the league, not the focus of an offense by any means unless he develops some killer post moves, but a decent center that will solidify the Rockets lineup (assuming they take him).

How much fun will it be to see Steve Francis throwing alley oop lobs to Ming that he doesn't even have to jump up to receive and subsequently slam? 

Answer: Lots of fun.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Borchardt, maybe Dunleavy. I see Dunleavy being good, but not great as he's supposed to be. I see him being a career 10, 8 kind of guy.


----------



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by *devestata *
> LOL!! Yao isn't the next Bradley, he has already shown that he's got more game than him...


Shown where? He hasn't even played a game yet. Mark my words, these 7'6" guys are never agile enough.

He was playing in China against... who? No, that is not another chinese name like Ming, Wong, Who???

He has been like a man playing with boys. Now he will be a man playing with men. Big step up for a thin guy equals....

.... BUST


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

I have a feeling about TSkeet. (I saw someone call him that earlier, and I really don't know how to spell his last name, nor do I want to try.) Anyways, I think he's going to go higher in this draft than he maybe should. Pau Gasol put up a banner year last year, and teams may look at this and say that they want TSkeet. Most of what I have read although states that he's just not as good as Gasol. So the team thinking they are getting a Pau Gasol clone may be hurting when they look back on this draft.


----------



## Patrick (Jun 10, 2002)

I don't buy all that hype surrounding that guy Mike Dunleavy and I think he is going to be like Mike Miller. Let's just say if I had a top 5 pick I wouldn't take him because at best he'll just be a roleplayer for any decent team with a good small forward. He's got a pretty good shooting stroke and once again reminds me alot of Magic Mike of my hometown Orlando Magic. 

Sure, his father is a 'former' NBA coach and his familly name is going to make him famous but he will be a bust. Mark my words.


----------



## RunninRaven (Jun 5, 2002)

The strange thing about Tsik is that he is not even starting at his position. His stock is based purely on potential alone. Heard of Bostjan Nachbar? He is taking Tsik's minutes right now. I think this will likely be the first time in history that a backup player gets drafted well above the person playing above him.


----------



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

*Re: Re: Biggest Bust?*



> Originally posted by *Sicky Dimpkins *
> 
> Read the "Official Measurements" thread on this forum and compare Gooden and Wilcox for "size".
> 
> In a relative sense I'll pick Jay Williams. Not because I think he'll be bad but because the hype has him so high.


Also, it seems that point guards take a little longer to come around in the NBA


----------



## STING (May 29, 2002)

Alot of people doubt that gooden will make a good NBA player, but I think otherwize. They complain about his size, but size is always something that can be improved. I would worry about players with more serious disadvantages, like Wilcox's lack of range, or Jay Willaims's lack of first step explosiveness, things that are better if they come naturally to a player. 

My top three busts:

Curtis Borchardt: Just too slow to make it in the NBA, maybe developing into a backup, but i dont see much more out of him.

Jay Wlliams: I really think Jay Williams has a lot of upside, but the NBA isn't friendly at all to pointguards who cant leave their man reeling with their first step.

Jared Jeffries: I just think that for his postition, alot more size, strength, agility, and range is needed, all of which i believe he lacks.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Shaqs big toe *
> 
> 
> Shown where? He hasn't even played a game yet. Mark my words, these 7'6" guys are never agile enough.
> ...


there've been some tall skinny guys who played quite well in the NBA -- before injuries, Ralph Sampson was AWSOME! even Manute Bol had a couple of good seasons before his knees wore out

last years draft -- Pau Gasol showed he could play in the L... Tyson Chandler had more than a couple brilliant flashes throughout the year

i don't think you can generalize that skinny equals bust -- too many good players came into this league stick thin, and still hung with the big boys. 

Yao Ming may turn into a solid, productive player in the NBA -- but his timetable is probably on par with the average straight from HS player.


----------



## RunninRaven (Jun 5, 2002)

Don't forget Bill Walton. Before his knees gave out on him, he had a good shot to be one of the greatest, most well rounded centers of all time.


----------



## Tmac'sPack (May 30, 2002)

I think it'll be Gooden or Dunleavy.


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Shaqs big toe *
> 
> 
> Shown where? He hasn't even played a game yet. Mark my words, these 7'6" guys are never agile enough.
> ...


so tyson and eddy were playing against men?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*There will be a few*

Wilcox, the Cavs might take him
Gooden, lack of size
Yao Ming, I just can't see the Chinese gov. letting him play a lot
Jeffries, lack of size, I never really thought much of him in college


----------



## k^2 (Jun 11, 2002)

Mike Dunleavy Jr. will be a bust. "Jack of all trades, master of none." He's a good shooter, but a lot of people can shoot in the NBA. My opinion is that he doesn't have the speed to be a superstar in the NBA. He should be a good player but nothing that special, some people are saying he's the most complete player to enter the draft in years, please :laugh: .


----------



## RunninRaven (Jun 5, 2002)

> Originally posted by *k^2 *
> Mike Dunleavy Jr. will be a bust. "Jack of all trades, master of none." He's a good shooter, but a lot of people can shoot in the NBA. My opinion is that he doesn't have the speed to be a superstar in the NBA. He should be a good player but nothing that special, some people are saying he's the most complete player to enter the draft in years, please :laugh: .


And another interesting thing about Mike is that, while he is lauded as a good shooter, the guy only hit 37% of his college 3 point attempts and shot 69% from the FT line last year. To me, those are not numbers indicative of a great shooter. And if a player like Dunleavy Jr. is not at the very least a good shooter, if not a great one, he probably won't survive too long in the NBA.

He hasn't really started individual workouts yet, and I think his hype and tourney effort are really helping propel him high in the draft right now. But once he starts showing individual teams his skills, I think you might end up seeing a Rodney White-esque drop come draft day.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>CoolHandLuke</b>!
> Who's going to be the biggest bust in this draft? * I'd say that it will be Gooden, just because of his lack of size or apparently will to gain size. And I think Yao Ming will be the worst pick of the draft*, but since I haven't seen him in any in-game action, I can't really say for sure. Borchardt is a guy a lot of people think will bust, but I really don't agree with them. Jay Williams I have heard doubts about too, from the experts, saying he could be very good, but not a great point. Amare Stoudemire could be really good or really bad.
> 
> What are your opinions?



How bout them words CHL :laugh:


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Devestata</b>!
> *Yao Ming, Drew Gooden* and Jared Jefferies. And I wouldn't count out maybe Qyntel Woods either. And If Wilcox doesn't develop his game.. well he'll bust. IMO.


You too Dev:laugh:


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Shaqs big toe</b>!
> 
> 
> Shown where? He hasn't even played a game yet. Mark my words, these 7'6" guys are never agile enough.
> ...


Eating his words:chee:


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: There will be a few*



> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Wilcox, the Cavs might take him
> *Gooden, lack of size
> Yao Ming, I just can't see the Chinese gov. letting him play a lot*
> Jeffries, lack of size, I never really thought much of him in college


You to Damian


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

pretty funny stuff.... I think China is more interested into making $$$$$ than being commys:yes:


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Hey BEEZ, how about those posts you dragged up where you made fun of people for predicting Drew Gooden would be a bust?

Nothing like dragging up old posts to make fun of people, and then being wrong yourself. :laugh:


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JarvisHayes24</b>!
> pretty funny stuff.... I think China is more interested into making $$$$$ than being commys:yes:


Yeah somehow they went from totalitarian communist country to totalitarian capitalist country, without anyone really noticing.

Some real good Yao predictions though!! Something to keep in mind for this years draft conversations!


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> Hey BEEZ, how about those posts you dragged up where you made fun of people for predicting Drew Gooden would be a bust?
> 
> Nothing like dragging up old posts to make fun of people, and then being wrong yourself. :laugh:


Well i wouldnt exactly call drew gooden a bust. And at the time of me posting that he was having a pretty solid season, but Those post I gragged up were specifically about Lebron but nice try.


----------

